# Barney's Farm LSD grow 2X150 watt HPS



## Shonuff504 (Mar 25, 2009)

What up peoples, it's been awhile since i started a grow journal (been too busy with work and family) but i'm back. I recently recived a small pack of 5 Barney's Farm LSD seeds, and figured to myself i have share this grow! 

So far i have 4 grows under my belt, some turned out good others bad(some bag seed i grew took foreverrrrrrr to flower and the bud came out shityyy). I added a veg chamber to my cabinet and put another 150 watt hps in the flowering chamber
shit i got to go got help the wifey in with the food


----------



## Latin Weed Grower! (Mar 25, 2009)

Howdy!

Any pics?

have a look mine: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/176131-daily-updated-4lowriders-2big-bang.html


----------



## joker152 (Mar 25, 2009)

this sounds promising, subscribed


----------



## Shonuff504 (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok im back, got side tracked for a little bit. 

So lets get the specs out of the way.
My cabinet size overall is H 5' W2'x4" D1'x10" the veg chamber is 1'x6"H the flower chamber is 3'x5" high.

For lights i got 2 42watt cfl, 2 27watt cfl(blue), and 1 68watt cfl in the veg chamber. In the flower chamber 2 150watt hps lights.

Seeds: 5 feminized Barney's Farm LSD seeds. I might do a couple of Thai Skunks 12/12 from seed once i start flowering the lsd.

So far all five lsd seeds have sprouted.Two of them are 8 days old the other 3 are 5 days. There currently in 16oz party cups until i transplant them in 1 gallon containers. As of yet i have had no problems. Was thinking of topping some of them but don't know hw well indicas will respond to it Might just do one as an expermint.... well thats about it. Any questions or advice is wellcome.

What up latin weed grower joker 152 thanks for watchin!







Dont know if you can see it but the leaves on this one is purple












Waiting to be filled.....


----------



## Shonuff504 (Mar 26, 2009)

Some pics of fresh cut buds from my last harvest and more pics of the cabinet.


----------



## fingerling (Mar 28, 2009)

Got some l.s.d. seedlings up and running as well.
It'll be cool to compare.

Good luck man.


----------



## joker152 (Mar 28, 2009)

lets get some pics


----------



## chusett (Apr 3, 2009)

nice.. im doing LSD & snow white right now. I'll be checkin on this thread too


----------



## Shonuff504 (Apr 6, 2009)

Whats up fellow pot growers! Got a little update for people who are watching. Just placed lsd's in the flowering chamber a couple of days ago, They vegged for about 3 weeks or so not really sure I haven't been keeping track like i should. 

I'm going to try to keep one of them as a bonsai mother and if all goes well take clones off of her when she is ready. I'm not to sure how this is going to work because my veg space is limited but it couldn't hurt to try.

Other than that plants look healthy. Had one little problem where the lower leaves started to yellow and develop rust spots. Don't know what caused it, but the problem seemed to solve itself after i transplanted them. 













This one looks a different than the rest of the lsd's. Its the smallest out of the bunch and the stinkest. Don't know if its some kind of deficiency or its just the phenotype.... hmmmm time will tell.











The Mother!! I hope....... She got a little to close to some cfls






G13 Labs Super skunk fem I'm going to grow this one 12/12 from seed see how it does.


----------



## Shonuff504 (Apr 7, 2009)

Whats up Chusett and Fingerling, is this your first time growing lsd? you guys got any pics... be nice to compare plants.


----------



## SciensWiz (Apr 9, 2009)

i wanna see how this LSD turns out..im thinking about making it my next strain..post some pics when u can


----------



## Shonuff504 (Apr 17, 2009)

Update!! The LSD's been flowering for about 11 days now. I LST'd 3 of them so that some of the lower bud sites can get more light. 150 watt hps are preatty much inefective after 12 inches so I'm trying to keep the plants as short as possible. 

Started them on there nutes, a mixture of fox farms tigger bloom, big bloom, and molasses. I going to try not to use the tigger bloom too much, a friend told me that the LSD's will have more of a lemon taste when grown organically.

All the plants look healthy except for one I don't know whats wrong with it but its been retarted from the beginning. I think its just a mutant. 











Here are some pics of the "mutant" lsd. she showed growth like this since she showed here first true leaves. I haven't givven her any nutes and she dosen't seem to be taking up any water. I Need help with this one anyone got any ideas?























Looks like a Train











The LSD bonsai mother and the skunk. I topped the LSD


----------



## SciensWiz (Apr 17, 2009)

where are the pics at?


----------



## Shonuff504 (Apr 18, 2009)

SciensWiz said:


> where are the pics at?


You guys cant see the pics


----------



## SciensWiz (Apr 18, 2009)

nope...put them up as file attachments


----------



## fingerling (Apr 21, 2009)

hey man. hope every things going well. I got two pics of one plant from two weeks ago, when they were still inside (got em in the greenhouse now) but ill be taking more in a day or so. id say theyre close to twice as dense if nothing else now..... but here my first baby at 22 days....


----------



## Shonuff504 (Apr 21, 2009)

What up fingerling. your plants looking good bet they grew like crazy once you got them in some good old sun light. How long do you plan on vegging them? I was thinking i should have vegged mine longer considering how short they stay...


----------



## fingerling (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah, they seemed to double in size in days.... but weve been haven some pretty crappy weather for the past few days...
it hasnt even hit 70 in the days (outside the greenhouse)... so im gonna wait a while..... not to mention i have not preflowers yet.
i want to put at least one in the ground and turn it into a monster......

good luck with yurs man....
got any pics yet?


----------



## DownOnWax (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah man I don't see any pics.

Manage those attatchments man!


----------



## Shonuff504 (Apr 21, 2009)

Damn nobody sees the pics huh. sorry about that. well here they are in no particular order. the lsd in the little pot is the mom and the smaller plant is the super skunk.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 21, 2009)

i can see the pics... they look pretty dam good except for the mutant. maybe try feeding it? 

first time ive heard of this strain...

does LSD stand for something or is there a reason why its called that?


----------



## Shonuff504 (Apr 21, 2009)

floridasucks said:


> i can see the pics... they look pretty dam good except for the mutant. maybe try feeding it?
> 
> first time ive heard of this strain...
> 
> does LSD stand for something or is there a reason why its called that?


Thanks man. i don't know whats up with the mutant plant but its the stinkest one in the bunch. Yea i think i'll try feeding it tomorrow. LSD stands for Lemon Sour Diesel.


----------



## floridasucks (Apr 21, 2009)

Shonuff504 said:


> Thanks man. i don't know whats up with the mutant plant but its the stinkest one in the bunch. Yea i think i'll try feeding it tomorrow. LSD stands for Lemon Sour Diesel.


oooh ok. haha i was thinkin it had something to do with acid. 

well good luck with the grow it looks good so far.


----------



## fingerling (Apr 22, 2009)

i read an interview from the barneys farm crew and they said it had a very "trippy/ psychedelic" effect....
and its a skunk #1 x mazar........... ive heard nothing about "lemon sour diesel?

yur babies are looking nice man.


----------



## Shonuff504 (Apr 22, 2009)

fingerling said:


> i read an interview from the barneys farm crew and they said it had a very "trippy/ psychedelic" effect....
> and its a skunk #1 x mazar........... ive heard nothing about "lemon sour diesel?
> 
> yur babies are looking nice man.


Thanks bro. L.S.D. came in 3rd place this year in the cannabis cup. It was entered by Amnesia Seeds (a branch of Barney's farm) another name for it is lemon sour diesel at least thats what it said in the high times mag. 
I actually got a hold of some to smoke from my dealer. This shit is very potent. When i went to break the bud up crystals flew every where! The high is very euphoric and releaxing. All it took was two hits and i was high as hell, Three hits+ will give you the psychedelic effect. But for being an indica dom it doesn't give you that couch lock effect.


----------



## fingerling (Apr 22, 2009)

well if thats the case, im very pleased with my decision.... i have yet to try any, i just went off genetics and what i read...
good to know.


----------



## cousinvenny (Apr 22, 2009)

Subscribed, looking forward to see how they turn out. +rep

Venny


----------



## driftwoodg (Apr 26, 2009)

i've got two fem LSD's going now in a 5 gal dwc at three weeks. Your plants look good. I plan on doing a organic outdoor grow with her as well. that and red dragon, which I have one in a 5 gal dwc. I enjoy dirt, and this is my first hydro run. 

lookin gook, and I'll follow along too. 

peace.


----------



## SciensWiz (Apr 26, 2009)

looking good brother...hope to see some new pics soon with some nice growth.


----------



## Shonuff504 (Apr 28, 2009)

Whats up rollitup. About 22 days flowering now and so far so good. 
I had to leave my babies for a couple of days and things got a little hot. nothing too serious but a few upper fan leaves got shrivled. Other than that things been going smoothly buds are forming nicely and all the plants look healthy (except for the mutant). Been feeding them a mixture of tiger bloom and big bloom every other watering. 

I wana post some pics but the site is running slow. I'll post some after i smoke a joint. hopefully the site will work properly


----------



## 1jcw (Apr 28, 2009)

loving the grow tutorial how long did u veg it for? how tall was it?. growing 1 of my own. can't wait heres a lil pic of her at 3 weeks


----------



## Shonuff504 (Apr 28, 2009)

1jcw said:


> loving the grow tutorial how long did u veg it for? how tall was it?. growing 1 of my own. can't wait heres a lil pic of her at 3 weeks


Whats up bro thanks for watching. I wouldn't call this a grow tutorial just sharing my love for growing. I think they vegd for about 2-3 weeks (I should of vegd longer) they where about 5" tall when i started to flower them. Your plant's lookin healthy keep up the good work.


----------



## Shonuff504 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok heres some pics.






The one in the middle started to yellow some nutes fixed that right up












Leaf curling at the top is from the heat stress










This One has more sativa traits. The heat hit this one bad.











The mutant





The smallest of the lsds & the only one that escaped the heat






Super skunk grown 12/12 from seed






Bonsai LSD mother and my first attempt at cloneing

Well that's it for now


----------



## 1jcw (Apr 30, 2009)

nice , how long u been flowering for? you expecting a high yeild?


----------



## Shonuff504 (Apr 30, 2009)

1jcw said:


> nice , how long u been flowering for? you expecting a high yeild?


Been flowering for 23 days i think haven't really been keeping count. Lsd is suppose to be a high yeilding strain, but i would be happy with an ounce a plant. except from the mutant


----------



## joker152 (May 2, 2009)

the lst is lookin good man, not too much and not too little, just enough to get good light to the lower bud sites. nice job, those girls are lookin pretty healthy too


----------



## Freddie Roach (May 3, 2009)

im gona be setting up a grow similar to yours with LSD and I have everything now apart from soil and vents, I was wondering what soil you use and also what sort of ventilation? Also do you have any sort of odour control and if not how bad does it smell, i mean its gonna be in a cupboard in the shed in my garden and I would like to know if it will stink up my whole street, only my garden or just the shed?
Ive subscribed by the way cause this grow is a spitting image of what im gonna be doing. Cant wait to see some results!! Hope you get more than an ounce per plant. You should do if they get to about 2ft and the info on them is true. 
BTW I can see all the pics.


----------



## Shonuff504 (May 3, 2009)

joker152 said:


> the lst is lookin good man, not too much and not too little, just enough to get good light to the lower bud sites. nice job, those girls are lookin pretty healthy too


Thanks bro. This is my first time lst'ing my plants I'm supprised how well the LSD's responded to it.



Freddie Roach said:


> im gona be setting up a grow similar to yours with LSD and I have everything now apart from soil and vents, I was wondering what soil you use and also what sort of ventilation? Also do you have any sort of odour control and if not how bad does it smell, i mean its gonna be in a cupboard in the shed in my garden and I would like to know if it will stink up my whole street, only my garden or just the shed?
> Ive subscribed by the way cause this grow is a spitting image of what im gonna be doing. Cant wait to see some results!! Hope you get more than an ounce per plant. You should do if they get to about 2ft and the info on them is true.
> BTW I can see all the pics.


Thanks for tunning in man. My whole grow opperation is pretty cheaply setup. For air flow i used a shop fan that i mounted in the back of the cabinet for intake. I placed a piece of paper over it so that the air would be dispersed And not blow directly on to the plants. For the outake i used a 150 cfm exhaust fan that i got from Home Depot. It dosen't work that well because of the lack of tubing but im working on that. Soil i'm useing foxfarm ocean forest. As for ordor controlle i just use air fresheners, I've never really had a problem wit it smelling to badand i live in a condo. If you look at some of my pics in the begining of the thread you can see some pics of the cabinet and the cheap airsystem i have setup (its cheap but it works temps never got higher than 85). Hopes this help wit your grow. Hope your right about the yeild.


----------



## Shonuff504 (May 3, 2009)

Got some bad new fellas.... one of my plants was murdered! Yes murdered by my wife of all people! To make a long story short me and my wife where aguring she said some fucked up things to me so i turned around an punched a nice size hole in the wall (trust me people it takes alot to get me angry, but my wife just knows how to push my buttons). So my wife, being the little hot head that she is, decided to go after the one thing that would hurt me most, my babies... before i new it she had grabed one of the plants in the cabinet and started ripping it apart O the humanity! Well being a avid pot smoker she felt bad about what she did and so did I. Luckly i was able to take a few cutting off of the mangled plant. The only thing I'm kinda mad about is that she didn't chose the mutant plant to rip apart I wouldn't of cared that much if she fucked up that one... o well no use crying over spilled milk.





Lets please have a moment of silence for our deceased marijuana plant RIP.................. may your clones root well and produce large yeilds. Amen!


----------



## floridasucks (May 3, 2009)

dam dude lookin good. but that sucks about the loss


----------



## fingerling (May 12, 2009)

Dude, thats way lame.........
On a similar note, a little over a week ago, one of our pet geese literally fell/rolled on top of one of my largest kandy kush plant and completely destroyed it. I about cried....


----------



## yourboylex (Jul 15, 2009)

i am also in the 1 week range from popping the lsd will also subscribe to see how this goes where are you at now interms of weeks?


----------



## think2toke (Aug 1, 2009)

Any done pics????


----------



## ivydupree (Aug 2, 2009)

how are the plants? im eager to see their progress!


----------



## motaman1013 (Aug 19, 2009)

1 of my LSD plants. The only one I topped. I'm using CFL's though. Yours look great


----------



## Shonuff504 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry I stopped posting everybody Been real busy wit work and family stuff. But here are some pics of my recent LSD plants before and after harvest Enjoy


----------



## SciensWiz (Aug 23, 2009)

badass man im glad u finaly got those up thanks


----------



## motaman1013 (Aug 24, 2009)

About time man Congrats!! SMOKE REPORT????


----------



## motaman1013 (Aug 25, 2009)

??????????Smoke Report?????????


----------



## FreeTheMaryJane (Aug 25, 2009)

holy shit the tripyst thing just happened ...this random dude showed up at my house andasked if he could play a concert for us and started playing some dank music...sooooo random...my brother is passed out hes gana come down here any second and freak out haha ...wow though he kinda sounds like asher roth


----------



## SciensWiz (Aug 27, 2009)

haha thats fuckin badass...a random jam out


----------



## motaman1013 (Aug 28, 2009)

oh hell sorry I thought this was an LSD grow Thread. My mistake I guess its the random nonsense page. I farted last night and woke my wife up. She laughed and we smoked a joint and went back to sleep.


----------



## Shonuff504 (Aug 29, 2009)

motaman1013 said:


> oh hell sorry I thought this was an LSD grow Thread. My mistake I guess its the random nonsense page. I farted last night and woke my wife up. She laughed and we smoked a joint and went back to sleep.


LOL i do that to my wife all the time. Heres your smoke report motaman1013. The lsd is an amazing smoke! The taste and smell ranges from lemony with a hint of earthy diesel. The high comes on fast then mellows out then picks back up again, kinda like real LSD. It is a very long lasting high which is very relaxing for the body and stimulating for the mind. Smoke a blunt of it and the high can definitely get psychedelic followed by some uncontrollable laughter. Some of the best stuff i ever grew+smoked.


----------



## ijustgrowGREEN (Aug 29, 2009)

Shonuff.... very nice grow!  i'm interested in buying a couple LSD seeds, but was wondering about the odor. how strong of an odor did plants give off on a scale of 1 - 10? thanks.


----------



## Thought (Aug 29, 2009)

I would have pictures of my girlfriends dismembered body parts next to the curing buds if she ripped one of my plants out and killed it.


----------



## motaman1013 (Sep 5, 2009)

My Barneys farm LSD doesn't smell much. I don' have a filter or anything just good ventalation throughout my house. but 2 more weeks, we'll see if the smell takesover my home. xx hope not. I can't afford a filter. hopefully some HPS after this grow though!! Thanks for the Grow report man. I've only read a few but I'd lie to get every different epinion from everbody and every time i get more excited. Thanks again man I hope you enjoy that BFLSD!! Sounds like FIRE


----------



## motaman1013 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thought said:


> I would have pictures of my girlfriends dismembered body parts next to the curing buds if she ripped one of my plants out and killed it.


 
I've worried about my girl doing that few times. she says she knows better but it's hard to tell.. scary to think about.  She'd for sure not be around much longer if that happened.. I'm mad for you now. and I hope I don't take it out on her. I better smoke and calm down.. JK Have a good safe holiday weekend everybody!!


----------



## Estimated Prophet (Sep 22, 2009)

Shonuff504 said:


> LOL i do that to my wife all the time. Heres your smoke report motaman1013. The lsd is an amazing smoke! The taste and smell ranges from lemony with a hint of earthy diesel. The high comes on fast then mellows out then picks back up again, kinda like real LSD. It is a very long lasting high which is very relaxing for the body and stimulating for the mind. Smoke a blunt of it and the high can definitely get psychedelic followed by some uncontrollable laughter. Some of the best stuff i ever grew+smoked.


Hey wonderin what kind of yeild you guys have ended up with as far as dry weight, i'm thinkin of a similar setup I just want to know what to expect. Please respond because i just registered to this site to ask this question haha


----------



## Estimated Prophet (Sep 30, 2009)

Nothing? No response? Maybe less people use this site than I originally estimated?


----------



## think2toke (Oct 3, 2009)

Estimated Prophet said:


> Nothing? No response? Maybe less people use this site than I originally estimated?


 
99 grams fag.


----------



## thechronickush (Nov 3, 2009)

maybe that was code for He smells your plants?


----------



## amped2excess (Nov 12, 2009)

hi< what is the average temperature in your grow room when the lights are on?

what speed did your plants grow from seedlings onwards? im starting my 3rd week in veg. ill have pictures soon.


----------



## you kill kenny (Nov 24, 2009)

woow your the man!How long did you grow this beutiful plant?Do you think LSD can grow in geenhouse or outdoor?


----------



## B DUB (Jan 3, 2010)

Here we are 3 weeks exactly into flowering. Plants look really good overall. I have trimmed these guys quite a bit trying to promote growth and more bud sites through the vegatative stage. Here we are though exactly 3 weeks into flowering and they are really starting to take off.:cla p: 

These pictures are taken of my medicinal grow room and anything said can not be held liable against anyone.


----------



## djmenta (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Shonuff504, i was just wondering on the dried and cured yield you got from these LSD's? I will be growing two from cuttings, under a 600watt HPS hydro grow and need to know what i should expect from them! A friends grow under the same conditions brought 18 oz from a single plant of the most amazing G13 iv ever smoked and i was hoping for something near to that! I am fairly new to this with only a few grows under my belt so any advice on these would be great! I will try to make a grow journal but the amount I smoke for my crippling back pain I barely remember to wake up every morning so taking pictures regularly will be a hell of a challenge for me! Thankyou for any feedback

Also... would my babies benefit from the 5 days of darkness idea that white strains usually benefit from? Nowhere near that stage yet but i thought it would be better to ask now, try and drum it into my head haha!!!


----------



## kieranttt (May 5, 2010)

Shonuff504 said:


> Thanks man. i don't know whats up with the mutant plant but its the stinkest one in the bunch. Yea i think i'll try feeding it tomorrow. LSD stands for Lemon Sour Diesel.


i thought they called it that because of the super trippy/visual high ? thats what it said on their website and attitude ?


----------



## matthewdmac (Jul 22, 2010)

kieranttt said:


> i thought they called it that because of the super trippy/visual high ? thats what it said on their website and attitude ?


your right man, the lemon sour dieseil your on about is a cross of, lemon skunk and sour diesel, wheres as barneys lsd is skunk x mazar, which gives tyou the powerful trippy stone.


----------



## slipperyjim (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey! Im at week 7 with my LSD.

This pic is one that I topped twice at a really early age.. Its needed supporting, but she is looking lush!


----------



## gordonlightfoot (Oct 4, 2010)

kieranttt said:


> i thought they called it that because of the super trippy/visual high ? thats what it said on their website and attitude ?


Barney's Farm L.S.D. stands for Luke Skywalker Diesel. The other guy doesn't know what he's talking about when he says "lemon sour diesel".


----------



## DoucheMcCoy (Dec 20, 2010)

you guys are morons lsd stands for-lysergic acid diethylamide and thats what the plant in named after there is no diesel in the plant there is no lemon in the plant and it sure the fuck isnt sour lol ive grown this strain from barneys 5 times and every single one of my fem seeds were females and got 4oz dry off every plant give or take a few grams


----------



## Tmac4302 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeahhh. LSD-the strain is a reference made by Barney's Farm because the high is so "trippy" that it almost replicates the LSD trip (just without the insane visuals, up-ness, ect.) There is no diesel and/or lemon anything crossed with it. Just some good ol' fashion skunk and mazar. 

Peace, love, and bud everyone!


----------



## dodiparazitu (Mar 23, 2011)

i am felling like to start to cry .... why man,why man..... shit shit shit .... aaaaaaaaaaaaa ((((((


----------



## db2 (May 14, 2011)

DoucheMcCoy said:


> you guys are morons lsd stands for-lysergic acid diethylamide and thats what the plant in named after there is no diesel in the plant there is no lemon in the plant and it sure the fuck isnt sour lol ive grown this strain from barneys 5 times and every single one of my fem seeds were females and got 4oz dry off every plant give or take a few grams


Hi, just wondering if you did any advanced cultavation to your LSD's to get that 4 oz per plant. I topped mine using UB's topping method. Hopefully I can get 4 oz per as well


----------



## icemaiden (Dec 13, 2011)

i know this is an old tread by thanks for the laugh


there is a lesson here though to be learned
hell hath no fury like a woman scorned lol
next time just agree nod n say yes dear


----------

